# Moving to JD 5085



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I am in the process of downsizing, gave up about 50% of my hay acreage. Running 6K squares by myself at 68 was too much stress, not to mention labor. So, targeting around 2500-3500 for the season. Obviously, paying the fuel bill and filter bill on a JD6115 is a killer at that scale. Have that tractor sold so am looking for a downsized replacement. Pull a NH570 kicker with big wagons, up to 175 bales but do not have much in the way of hills and what I do have I can manage with empty or near empty wagons.

My plan is to pick up a 2011 or 2012 JD5085 with a cab to pull the NH 1409 discbine which should be fine and the baler. At 70 pto hp, I think I am fine. any thoughts? Want to get rid of interim tier 4 on the 6115 as well and the 11 or 12 does not have this stuff. I have only found one that is 2wd which would be my choice but not many around with cabs. will replace wheels and tires if needed to get to 34 or 38 rears and compatible fronts. thanks for input. rick


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you don't like the possibility of eventual emissions trouble, I get it. But if you're pulling the same equipment as before, how is the tractor now too big? Could your fuel cost difference per bale actually be statistically significant between the two tractors?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I think 70HP is going to be a little small. I pull an 8 ft discbine with 62 HP. Many time I want more HP to keep it at 5-6 MPH. I do have hills though.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The 2011 5065M here is Tier 3, took delivery in Spring of 2012. It's been a great tractor. It's 2WD with the 16F/16R transmission and Power Reverser. It pulls the NH H7220 pretty darn good. I would avoid a 5000E if I were you. I think it could use a couple more weights on the front when pulling the DiscBine. Deere underrates their PTO HP the 5065M shows 50hp but the Neb. Test shows 58hp. The 5085M specs at 70 but tests at 74hp. Also according to TractorData.com a 2012 5085M is Interim Tier 4, 2011 is Tier 3.

Son is running a tad under 5mph in these Oats.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://stcloud.craigslist.org/grq/5078982883.html

Is this still comparable to a house in Detroit?

Once you buy it, its yours forever.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Tech-I love my big tractor with partial power shift but I like the ability to see more with the smaller frame tractors, especially working around rocks. the 6 series is significantly larger frame wise than the 5. What is really telling is the local taxes difference paid each year plus the annual filter order each spring, plus fuel etc. the bigger the greater each of these costs are. And, I would like to shed the interim tier 4 mess as I will keep this tractor until my estate sells it. So from a parts and maintenance basis, it makes sense for me. Would really like a 2wd but those just are not around.

Grateful- thanks for the heads up on the 2012 and interim tier 4. Do not want one of those. Have already been warned at the parts counter that you don't want to have to replace one of those particulate filters unless you are insanely wealthy. I had understood the switch occurred in 2013 like it did with the 6115. like you, I have a 2wd 5075m, OS, that I do all chores with. like that tractor a lot, just does not have a cab. Haven't tried to bale or mow with it but it does have a PR16 trans and good heavy clutches. No way I would touch the E series. I had a 5300 and burned the clutches out of it just doing chore work-it was my loader tractor as is the 5075 which replaced it, but I hooked it (the 5300) up to the baler once and I thought the baler was going to yank the pto clutch out of it. the E series seems to have replaced that 5300 line.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Annual taxes on a tractor? Am I reading that completely wrong?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Annual taxes on a tractor? Am I reading that completely wrong?


In Va., yea, it's possible. It's county by county. I'm in a county that doesn't tax farm equipment. I think it falls into the personal property tax category.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

yep, taxes on all farm equipment this year were 1200. First year I declared. Could not believe that a county bent on rural preservation would tax the life out of farm equipment but I was obviously incorrect. Made me rethink every piece of equipment I had in the business and whether I really could justify it. It is one think when you are running 60k in hay revenues, another entirely when you drop below 20. have to sharpen the old pencil.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow, never heard of that before. Any here I thought VA would be the place to move if I REALLY wanted to farm in a big way...maybe not....


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I run a 5105M for orchard and hay duties. It's a great little rig! 32 speed power reverser plus trans makes it easy to find the right speed for the job. After 2900 hrs the only failure so far has been the windshield washer pump. It will be needing new rubber soon as it does a fair amount of road running but other than that it has been a solid, dependable tractor. I'd recommend one to just about anyone looking for a tractor in the 70-90 pto hp class.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I bought a 2010 5095M in 2011 that had 150 hours on it....been a great loader/baler tractor....like Grateful noted one wants to stay pre-2012 to avoid emission nightmares....and generally speaking, Deere does understate PTO horsepower. The 5000M series has been a very good one for Deere up until Tier4.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Orchard6 said:


> After 2900 hrs the only failure so far has been the windshield washer pump. It will be needing new rubber soon as it does a fair amount of road running but other than that it has been a solid, dependable tractor.


You should try some Continental rear tires. I have some on my 4255 that I use for custom baling that have been driven many,many miles on blacktop and show no uneven road wear like most rear tractor tires. Granted the cleats on the 1st one I bought are worn down some but are even. I think I bought the 1st one in '97 or '98. The sidewalls still look good also. I'll try to remember to post a photo of them. Back when I was doing a lot of plowing I didn't like their traction performance but they;are great for driving on blacktop.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

What is the cost of these particulate filters. And what year models are they used on.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I just went to Deere and tried to add one to the Parts cart and it was not in stock and wouldn't give me a price on one.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I was told by Kubota dealer in casual conversation hundreds to clean (can do once). Thousands to replace. I Could be off.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> I was told by Kubota dealer in casual conversation hundreds to clean (can do once). Thousands to replace. I Could be off.


That's inline with what I've been told.

My nephew is head maintenance at large trucking firm and said they bought the machine to clean theirs out because they were having so much trouble with them and replacement was just too darn high.

Friend of mine sent me a couple photos of his doing a parked Regen, first time it's done that, it usually does it while he's using it. There was a cloud of smoke drifting across his barnyard. He has a 2012 or 2013 5115M.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Since I know nothing about particulate filter his is for 5115M. Which parts might need replaced?

1ea RE554498 Filter - FILTER KIT,FOR THE DEF INJECTION PU <a> </a> <a> ADD</a> 93.23 USD USD

1ea DZ100608 DEF Tank Header Assembly - DEF TANK HEADER ASSEMBLY,12V, HORIZ <a> </a> <a> </a> 684.72 USD


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

What Moose said is in line with what I heard. did not get into specifics. Was just getting my annual spring filter order for the first time for the 6115M and we were going through what we needed with the parts guy and when the conversation switched to the PF, he just sighed and said you don't want to have to go there....


----------

